# Tail injury necrosis?



## raisin

I looked for a similar thread but found no advice on this except for rats. I feel terrible about it, and have already beat myself up about it.

I was traveling with one of my larger mice in a modified Tupperware. I guess I accidentally pressed the lid down right on the poor girl's tail! Because when I opened it up to check on her, a good half inch of it was hanging on almost parallel to the rest of the tail, but bent back in the wrong direction. It was mostly severed. I put her back in her tank and hoped she would chew off the partially severed tip- it was clearly a dying area. Now it is turning deep purple and there's a scab around the end of the healthy part. I poured hydrogen peroxide on it and put her back in the tank.

I read that it might have to be surgically removed, and can't be left there or she'll die even if she is otherwise fine. I also read that many a rat has sustained tail-loss injuries and dealt with it themselves.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Okay, first off: I'm sure she will be absolutely fine, and please don't beat yourself up over it. Accidents happen. Many people with mice have had to deal with one or more losing part of their tail.
If the dead part haven't fallen off yet, you can cut it where it's still attached with CLEAN scissors. I have had to do it once, and the mouse didn't feel a thing because the tissue was already dead. Once that's off, they will take care of the rest themselves. As long as it doesn't get infected, you won't need to do anything about it, just let it heal naturally. Of course there is a chance of infection, in which case you can clean with hydrogen peroxide as you've done.


----------



## raisin

okay, I sanitized some scissors with fire, cooled them, and chopped the dead bit off. It took a bit of force- I suppose it IS bone. She kind of arched her tail like it hurt and her tail turned red briefly, probably because I tugged on her injury. There is still a little dead bit that's too close to her live tail so I'm afraid of hurting her if I try to get it off. Should I try for it, or just leave her be for now?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

It's difficult to say. Could you maybe get a clear picture of it?


----------



## raisin

I know it's a blurry photo- their tails do not want to be caught on camera anymore than they want to be caught in Tupperware lids.
















It's just the little black part at the end. It sort of hangs onto half of the tip of the tail, like it's the dead part on one half and the scab on the other. It's a little hard to describe.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

I'm sure it'll be just fine if you leave it be and keep an eye for infections  As long as she's healthy and well, nothing will happen.


----------



## raisin

okay. Thanks for the help


----------

